# Git off yer Bums



## Bouncer (Mar 8, 2005)

and send Lutz your pics for the Rogues Gallery!!! I wanna see ya all!!


----------



## Already_Gone (Mar 8, 2005)

I will try and find and ok pic


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 8, 2005)

good pic Bouncer. I will try and get off my bum and do something for the Rogues Gall. too. Cheeerrrrs Cheryl. Especially when I get time from Bar Work, and Dave has time from Pumpkin growing/butchering work, come rodentraching??? Yawn.


----------



## instar (Mar 8, 2005)

He butchers poor defencless pumpkins? :0 Shame on him!  lol

Aw nice pic Bouncer, you remind me of the favorite Aunty I never had! :lol:


----------



## dee4 (Mar 8, 2005)

Pumpkin Butchers theres nothing worse, no wonder theres no photos gettin done. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Woops, I got carried away, will someone please help me.
Heres a pic of me after a few sherbets and my daughter trying to be a hairdresser. Not bad hey??


----------



## tourett (Mar 8, 2005)

Dee4 mate get that thing on your forehead lanced.
Tourett


----------



## dee4 (Mar 8, 2005)

Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeers :shock: I'm shocked, just adding to the request from Bouncer mate. Wheres yours?Come on wheres you spirit?


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 8, 2005)

Bugga! Wish I had time to sit down and work out the new digi camera. I've just taken a few pics with the little old mini digi camera that I bought off Kerri Anne or Bert's show through Danoz or whatever. Will see what I can get up here pic wise 2morrow. Well? I've already put RR photos up in our gallery with the cheapo camera eh? I've taken some photos of Emdee on the mini digital camera, so I'll see what I can do ok? I'm sure no one believes that we have our MD hatchling yet cos of no photos??? LOL! Cheers Cheryl. Nite Nite! Work again 2morrow.


----------



## hugsta (Mar 8, 2005)

Haven't you worked out that camera yet Cheryl......jeeeezzus!!!! LOL


----------



## wombat (Mar 9, 2005)

Here's on of me but it's 6 months old. I shaved off the beard for the summer and just started growing it back again.







If it looks funny, it is because the camera was in the microwave with the door open when I took the pic. :lol: 

Cheers,
Wombat.


----------



## BROWNS (Mar 9, 2005)

here's a pic of me and i bet you can't guess what i'm thinking????


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Mar 9, 2005)

ur thinking did i leave the oven on cause i smell burning recess monkey


----------



## Bouncer (Mar 9, 2005)

Cheryl, I'm afraid your right, I don't believe you have an MD, you have no pics, and until I see YOUR pic, I am suspect on whether or not YOU exist, LMAO.

Ya all should PM these to Lutzd to add to the gallery.


----------



## Bouncer (Mar 9, 2005)

Oh, and BROWNS........One from Aunty Bouncers MOTH.


----------



## jezza (Mar 9, 2005)

Here is me and my better half!


----------



## jezza (Mar 9, 2005)

This pic was taken last month!


----------



## Menagerie (Mar 9, 2005)

This one is of hubby and I, two years old now.... I have long braids so I look a little different now!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

*Heres me*

Heres a pic Lutz get it from here (got no idea how to send it to u)


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 9, 2005)

*Lord help me*

Here's my mug............. feel sorry for my poor partner Ric stuck next to me................I don't have any others where i'm not dressed in Ford race car gear or covered in grease,
Simone.


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 9, 2005)

*RE: Lord help me*

Half a dozen too many Cougars at the Grandparents wedding annniversary i might add
Simone.


----------



## Bryony (Mar 9, 2005)

*RE: Lord help me*

well i sent my one in.....dosn't look like me anymore cause i change my hair all the time


----------



## lutzd (Mar 9, 2005)

*RE: Lord help me*

Good onyas! 

However, we need more information :

For everyone who posted in this thread, and wants their pictures in the Rogues Gallery, please provide the following info:
Username:
Real Name:
Nickname:
Location:
Comment: [keep it short]

Any non-obscene information will be posted! And keep the photos reasonable too please! No rude gestures allowed (sorry brownsie & bouncer!) ! ;-)  PM me with the details, and I'll take care of it over the next day or two.

For anyone else who would like to post their details to the Rogues Gallery : PM me, rather than post here and include the above information in your PM.


----------



## Bouncer (Mar 9, 2005)

*RE: Lord help me*

So I guess I cant send in the one of me naked wrapped in a 6 ft Python then?


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 9, 2005)

*RE: Lord help me*

Go on Dave would love a thrill! :lol:


----------



## dee4 (Mar 9, 2005)

*RE: Lord help me*



> So I guess I cant send in the one of me naked wrapped in a 6 ft Python then?



I can't see a problem with that one lutzy. :twisted: atleast it's herp related.


----------



## dobermanmick (Mar 9, 2005)

*RE: Lord help me*

Yeah as long as its artistic it will be okay :lol:


----------



## farmdog (Mar 9, 2005)

*RE: Lord help me*



> Yeah as long as its artistic it will be okay


artistic who cares about that poofter way bring on penthouse centrefold pics wooooooo


----------



## Ginajam01 (Mar 9, 2005)

*What's Browns Thinking?*

I reckon you're thinking man I suck at POKER LMFAO


----------



## playwell (Mar 9, 2005)

OK, here is a bit of bad pic for ya

This photo makes me look like I have a funny eye, but it's only the photo.

Yeh Im a scruffy bugger at times. Here also is my male diamond he is well over 6 foot, even the he dosnt look it here.


----------



## Already_Gone (Mar 9, 2005)

This is moi...


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Mar 9, 2005)

lol anybody see ag cause i dont lol


----------



## jezza (Mar 9, 2005)

Not me "MARCO"


----------



## playwell (Mar 9, 2005)

LOL :lol:


----------



## Already_Gone (Mar 9, 2005)

polo


----------



## Jarvis78 (Mar 9, 2005)

I think my pic is a good reason NOT to have a roughes gallery. I went through 6 camera lens to get that pic. chuckle chuckle


----------



## Menagerie (Mar 10, 2005)

It's nice seeing what everyone looks like! Shall have to get a more recent pic I think since the braids make me look completely different!


----------



## Tim (Mar 10, 2005)

My Boss's baby son and I (taken Jan 04)


----------



## Ginajam01 (Mar 10, 2005)

*still trying to work out the pic thingy*


----------



## spooky (Mar 10, 2005)

*RE: still trying to work out the pic thingy*

What a gorgeous bunch of people!


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 10, 2005)

Tim said:


> My Boss's baby son and I (taken Jan 04)



I had to think about that for a bit Tim :lol: 


and.............


What on Earth are you doing to that snake Ginajam01?? :lol: :lol: It's like some sort of freaky tag team event! :lol: :lol:


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Mar 10, 2005)

i belive thats call x breeding moosey


----------



## hugsta (Mar 10, 2005)

I'd put up a pic of myself, but ppl would then think this is a thread about mutants.... :shock:


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 10, 2005)

oh come on Hugsta......... show us ya mutant good looks 
Simone


----------



## hugsta (Mar 10, 2005)

> oh come on Hugsta......... show us ya mutant good looks
> Simone



LMAO....I'd scar you mentally forever and I couldn't live with that. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Gerry (Mar 10, 2005)

me too!!! :shock: cant do it to you people :mrgreen:


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 10, 2005)

Come on hugsta!!!!!!!!!!!!! (wolf whistles)
I've showed one of my shockers........... glad i dint show the one where my Brutus hooked his tail onto my boxers and gave me a wedgie.
Simone.
p.s. 3 CHEERS FOR HUGSTA TO SHOW HIMSELF!!!!!!!!!
HUGSTA HUGSTA HUGSTA


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Mar 10, 2005)

huggy bear huggy bear huggy bear come on huggy


----------



## Bouncer (Mar 10, 2005)

Thats called low self esteem huggy! We'd still like ya, I'm no oil painting!


----------



## lutzd (Mar 10, 2005)

Everyone who has PM'd me the required information has now been added to the Rogues Gallery. It's not too late - those who have posted their pic here, please feel free to give the the required info, and I'll post your pics too!


----------



## Ginajam01 (Mar 10, 2005)

*Not Me*

Just fine tuning the pic bit I hope this is bigger


----------



## snake6p (Mar 10, 2005)

Has any one seen my pencil ?


----------



## dobermanmick (Mar 10, 2005)

Trust me guys I have seen Hugsta and wouldnt wish that on my worst enemy :lol: 
Cmon Mutant !


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 10, 2005)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWW Gross!!!!!
Simone.


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Mar 10, 2005)

this is meee... when i was a few kg's lighter ( like heaps )


----------



## Magpie (Mar 10, 2005)

yeah, so thin i can't even see you


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 10, 2005)

> glad i dint show the one where my Brutus hooked his tail onto my boxers and gave me a wedgie.



We're Not


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 10, 2005)

Geez Azz, hope you look better now mate


----------



## Bouncer (Mar 10, 2005)

....


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 10, 2005)

Yeah, I've got a pic somewhere around the place like that one Ginajam01, but I didn't have to bring in a reptile for it :lol: Hehehehe


----------



## Scorpio19 (Mar 10, 2005)

*uh-oh*

hey guys...this is when i was in perth last yr...


----------



## nuthn2do (Mar 10, 2005)

Love the 3 r's - rehab, reptiles and raptors


----------



## dobermanmick (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice bird ! I would love to have the opportunity to look after and learn about them


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 10, 2005)

*ok*

heres one....dont laugh, im new ok


----------



## tourett (Mar 10, 2005)

You look too much like you mean business for me too laugh.sssssnakey  
Love the RBB, I know its off topic but is it yours.
Tourett


----------



## Bouncer (Mar 11, 2005)

Thats a great photo ssssnakeman ( I aint counting all them sss's, lol)


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 11, 2005)

hes not mine ,he was in a fellas house in langwarren
i let him go


----------



## Kenshin (Mar 12, 2005)

here is me and claire im pissed in this photo though  lol


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 12, 2005)

lol yeh u look urinated to...she looks like she would be a handful to....graet pic


----------



## snakes_alive (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi Guy's here's one of my hubby (Jim) and myself at the back of hill end.


----------



## snakes_alive (Mar 12, 2005)

Sorry Hope this works


----------



## tourett (Mar 12, 2005)

Heres some pics of me and the kids. A before and after on hair cut day.
Tourett


----------



## farmdog (Mar 12, 2005)

me[/list][/http://www.aussiepythons.com/modules.php?set_albumName=Farmdog&id=P1010008&op=modload&name=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.phpurl]

Ok how do we tranfer a pic from gallery to here I tryed and got this mumbo jumbo when I tryed


----------



## hugsta (Mar 12, 2005)

*RE: uh-oh*



> Come on hugsta!!!!!!!!!!!!! (wolf whistles)
> I've showed one of my shockers........... glad i dint show the one where my Brutus hooked his tail onto my boxers and gave me a wedgie.
> Simone.
> p.s. 3 CHEERS FOR HUGSTA TO SHOW HIMSELF!!!!!!!!!
> HUGSTA HUGSTA HUGSTA





> huggy bear huggy bear huggy bear come on huggy





> Thats called low self esteem huggy! We'd still like ya, I'm no oil painting!



Thank you all for your support, I feel sooo much better now. I was about to post up a pick of me and suddenly my self esteem fell through the floor  ....then I realised I had read this......



> Trust me guys I have seen Hugsta and wouldnt wish that on my worst enemy
> Cmon Mutant !



and then I remembered the truth.........mutant that I am.... :cry: :wink: :lol:


----------



## farmdog (Mar 12, 2005)

*RE: uh-oh*

agianhttp://www.aussiepythons.com/module...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php


----------



## tourett (Mar 12, 2005)

For Farmdog. 





Tourett


----------



## hugsta (Mar 12, 2005)

*RE: uh-oh*

That's a boobaful pick of you and the missus Kenshin. Glad to see you keep abreast of things and that obviously when it comes to reptile stuff your missus doesn't mind you putting on the squeeze so to speak.....Good stuff!!!
:shock: :wink: :lol:


----------



## farmdog (Mar 12, 2005)

god damn computer when they do the star trak thing where you talk to the computer I'll be alright


----------



## tourett (Mar 13, 2005)

Yeah, wish I had a photo like Kenshins to post. :cry: :cry: :lol: 
Tourett


----------



## farmdog (Mar 13, 2005)

> That's a boobaful pick of you and the missus Kenshin. Glad to see you keep abreast of things and that obviously when it comes to reptile stuff your missus doesn't mind you putting on the squeeze so to speak.....Good stuff!!!


mate your firing on all cylinders there dude


----------



## hugsta (Mar 13, 2005)

Trying my best FD......LOL


----------



## tourett (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice looking Olive too Farmdog.
Mate I've gotta say in your pic you look like the type of guy who knows a bit about computers. :lol: :lol: 
Tourett


----------



## farmdog (Mar 13, 2005)

> That's a boobaful pick of you and the missus Kenshin. Glad to see you keep abreast of things and that obviously when it comes to reptile stuff your missus doesn't mind you putting on the squeeze so to speak.....Good stuff!!!


mate your firing on all cylinders there dude

and Zoe and no nothin sinister going on here




[/url]


----------



## Greebo (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm impressed! Kenshin looks completely different in his current avatar . Musta been one of those extreme makeover thingies. 
You can almost see him thinking in the photo " Hey, I'd look good with a pair of these."


----------



## Kenshin (Mar 13, 2005)

rofl hungsta funny $hit yea i always keep abreast of things 

greebs lol oh yea sex change does well for your lesbian encounters.............*daydreams about lesbians*


----------



## Hickson (Mar 13, 2005)

farmdog said:


> god damn computer when they do the star trak thing where you talk to the computer I'll be alright



It's already available. Next time you're in a computer shop, have a look at DragonSpeech voice recognition software. All you need is the software and a microphone.

LOL



Hix


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2005)

This is a pic of me and daughter kirsty taken 2 days ago.


----------



## dobermanmick (Mar 13, 2005)

Theres some great photos here Its nice to be able to put faces to names ! 
Hugsta get a pic of you with your helmet on lol


----------



## farmdog (Mar 13, 2005)

> Theres some great photos here Its nice to be able to put faces to names !


yep good to see the faces behind the name COME ON to those who are not having posting pic of them selfs
HUGSTA if i put my pic up then you can!! :x


----------



## deano351 (Mar 13, 2005)

Howdy All
Just a normal day at work for me


----------



## dobermanmick (Mar 13, 2005)

Do you let them play with your snake :wink: :lol:


----------



## deano351 (Mar 13, 2005)

Only when they ask nicely :wink: 
Didnt get much work done that day
Promo for the Motorcycle Expo that was on at the Goldcoast Convention Centre


----------



## Nome (Mar 13, 2005)

Kenshin said:


> here is me and claire im urinated in this photo though  lol



You're a tuffet, Kenshin. I wonder how "Claire" feels about that photo on the internet.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Mar 13, 2005)

Shame on you kenshin. Have you got any more like that to share ?


----------



## Bouncer (Mar 13, 2005)

Ya try and start a thread that everyone can post in and it STILL ends up an arguement, Frank Sinatra.
Good on everyone who posted pics, Its great to see everyone.


----------



## BROWNS (Mar 13, 2005)

Any jobs going at your place of work deano????


----------



## deano351 (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm pretty right at the moment mate
They do tire me out though :wink:


----------



## deano351 (Mar 13, 2005)

Might be able to find some phone numbers.
Hmmmm Nth Qld trip sounds good


----------



## dobermanmick (Mar 13, 2005)

LMAO :lol:


----------



## tourett (Mar 14, 2005)

PilbaraPythons said:


> Shame on you kenshin. Have you got any more like that to share ?


Yeah. you big meanie. :lol: :lol:


----------



## BROWNS (Mar 15, 2005)

You bunch of little teapots...wake up and smell the roses :lol:


----------

